# Reliable gunsmith in Gulf Shores/Orange Beach/Pensacola area?



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Did a search, but most are out of date. Any recommendations for a good reliable gunsmith? Seems to be a lost art. The guy I used in Dallas County retired, and the Colonel here in Orange Beach either moved or shut down.

Appreciate it!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Mark Parden. Greener Fields Firearms in Foley.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Gunsmiths are pretty specialized for the most part. What are you needing done?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Gunsmiths are pretty specialized for the most part. What are you needing done?


Have a 20-ga Remington auto that needs a going over. It jams the second shell every time. May need a new spring.
Have a Beretta 12-ga that double-feeds the 2nd load and jams.
Plus just need someone for the stuff I can't handle, like fine-cleaning a 1902 for possible auction.
Had a guy, but he retired. Man those old-school skills are hard to find these days.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Mark Parden. Greener Fields Firearms in Foley.


Thanks, I'll go see him.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

hjorgan said:


> Have a 20-ga Remington auto that needs a going over. It jams the second shell every time. May need a new spring.
> Have a Beretta 12-ga that double-feeds the 2nd load and jams.
> Plus just need someone for the stuff I can't handle, like fine-cleaning a 1902 for possible auction.
> Had a guy, but he retired. Man those old-school skills are hard to find these days.


Just gota ask was the GunSmith you used in Dallas county buy the name of Jimmy Mcculla? I love that man! he is one cool dude!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Bit further of a drive but Howard at Rumble Wepnz in Milton is good


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> Just gota ask was the GunSmith you used in Dallas county buy the name of Jimmy Mcculla? I love that man! he is one cool dude!


No it was Richard Stocks. Ran the Co-op gun counter but retired recently. I knew Mr. Mcculla. He had a gift.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

hjorgan said:


> No it was Richard Stocks. Ran the Co-op gun counter but retired recently. I knew Mr. Mcculla. He had a gift.


Knew? Please tell me he did not pass.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> Knew? Please tell me he did not pass.


Could be mistaking but think he passed away last year. I have a couple of his rifles.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Splittine said:


> Could be mistaking but think he passed away last year. I have a couple of his rifles.


Damn. That sucks me and my Brother in law use to go down and hang out with him half the day sometimes. Awesome guy Taught us so so much. And the story's he told. Just amazing.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Splittine said:


> Could be mistaking but think he passed away last year. I have a couple of his rifles.


Bet they will shoot like no tomorrow.


----------



## RobertD (Mar 9, 2011)

Jim McCullough. Has not passed as of last I heard, but has told me every time I brought him something it might be the last gun he does for me. Harvey King is close by there as well and is well thought of. Haven’t used him myself.
I have heard good things about Servos Firearms in Spanish Fort/Malbis/Stapleton area. They will probably be at the Robertsdale Gun Show today.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

RobertD said:


> Jim McCullough. Has not passed as of last I heard, but has told me every time I brought him something it might be the last gun he does for me. Harvey King is close by there as well and is well thought of. Haven’t used him myself.
> I have heard good things about Servos Firearms in Spanish Fort/Malbis/Stapleton area. They will probably be at the Robertsdale Gun Show today.


Yes he has not passed brother in law took him action to build from last week. He has been say he’s done for the last 15 years lol but he keeps on


----------

